# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  problme connexion sans-fil

## lamauny972

bonjour,  je me suis inscris  ce forum afin que vous puissiez me soumettre de solutions au probleme auquel je suis confront depuis quelques temps : je me connectais  internet par le biais d'une cl usb wifi, et voil que mon ordinateur ne capte plus aucun rsaux, g donc dsinstall puis rinstall la clef, rien  faire : linstallation ne va pas  son terme. J'en ai alors rachet une autre et c'est toujours sans succs ::roll:: .  quoi est-ce d selon vous ? quelle(s) serai(en)t la(les) solution(s) ? merci d'avance pour vos rponses.

----------

